#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Managing your career

## Sushant Mishra

Hi Fadoos,

I am Giving you the best Tips of Managing your career which is very useful to all the students,
I hope you like it.

*Don,t forget to click on like button,I wa**nt to see how many fadoos are there who like it.* :(: 





  Similar Threads: Technical Guide to Managing Ground Water Resources Welch Way - Managing Change Lynda - Managing Team Creativity Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------


## angelnisha

superb..thanx a lot

----------


## Mohammed Muzammil Khan

Good and very useful book. Thanks for sharing.

----------

